# Just bought my first sailboat



## cosmic311 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Today I am purchasing my first sailboat it is believed to be a 1980 Spirit 23 (not sure about to year or where to find the HIN number) but I look forward to learning and one day contributing to this community. I will be sailing on Bull Shoals Lake located in Bull Shoals, Arkansas this lake ties into 4 other lakes that can sail all the way to Branson, Missouri.

I look forward to this wonderful online community
-Evan


----------



## joburnet (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, I just joined the site to sell a 1980 Spirit 23. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay and what are the details on the boat? Thanks.


----------



## cosmic311 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Spirit 23*

The Spirit 23 I bought cost me $1500.00 which I believe to be a steal! He was originally asking $2200.00. I think $2200.00 was more than a fair price. It did NOT include a trailor and I WISH so bad that I had buy one from somewhere at a reasonable price. The dock fees here are expensive and almost out of my price range. I live in Mountain Home, Arkansas so I don't think people around here really value or appreciate a sailboat as much as somewhere near the ocean.

Some basic details about my Spirit 23:
*Main Sail and Jib are in good condition. Also came with a racing sail that was used once.
*6 Life Jackets
*Original working Stove/Porta Potty/Sink
*Evinrude 6HP Outboard Motor
*Body is in good condition and was never put in saltwater
*Anchor
*Original electrical system seems to be in good shape

Cons:
*It had a 3 inch patch job on the Port Side. It seems it was repaired decently
*The mast light is burned out
*Upholstery is original and is not in horrible shape but is definately weathered

I'll post more pics of the interior later when I can get back out to the boat.


----------



## joburnet (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like a great deal. I'm asking $2900 for mine but it has a few extras such as a roller furling jib, auto pilot, a very nice spinnaker, and it has been well taken care of by the previous owner.


----------

